# can I use baby wipes?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a dog that was just spayed. She came from the shelter and is very stinky. Take home instructions say not to bath her for a while. Can I use babywipes (not near spay area) to make her smell a bit better?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

This is what I found out when I was looking for wipes...

“Be careful with using baby wipes to clean dogs feet etc. Many have propelyne glycol. Even the ones that say natural, scent free and alcohol free. Propelyne glycol is very toxic. We used baby wipes to clean our dogs feet a few years ago. The dog licked his feet. Eventually he got sick and died. This Derma Pet is safe and worth the money.” 

this is what i use Robot Check


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In Walmart, in the pet aisle, they sell "dry shampoo" in a bottle with a purple/lavender lid. It's a foam. We use this on shelter dogs who can't be washed. You rub it in the dry coat. It helps a lot with that funky smell.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I found that web site as well.... trouble is there seems to be differing opinions. 

"“Propylene glycol is one of the least toxic glycols," says veterinary toxicologist Ahna Brutlag, DVM, MS, DABT, DABVT, associate director of veterinary services for Pet Poison Helpline. "It is a synthetic liquid substance that absorbs water and is used by the chemical, food and pharmaceutical industries for a wide variety of reasons." Brutlag says propylene glycol is commonly used to absorb extra water and maintain moisture in certain medicines, cosmetics and dog and human food products and is categorized by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) as a "GRAS" (generally recognized as safe) substance for this use."


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> In Walmart, in the pet aisle, they sell "dry shampoo" in a bottle with a purple/lavender lid. It's a foam. We use this on shelter dogs who can't be washed. You rub it in the dry coat. It helps a lot with that funky smell.



Thanks!


----------



## Sherman the German (Jan 1, 2016)

I found doggy wipes at Walmart (I think) that smell so good! They have lemongrass and are great for cleaning paws and wiping down for freshness. They are specifically for dogs so they should be good. They are from a company called GreenBone. I LOVE the smell when I wipe my dogs down. If you like a lemony smell, you may like those.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would use plain water on a washcloth and clean that way.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I have never heard of baby wipes being toxic to pets im shocked right now. I have been using on my cat for 4years and on my two puppies for a month now and if its true ill just stop


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We use dog wipes and dry shampoo/foam from Earthbath. For the wipes, I actually use the puppy ones because they smell amazing.

Earthbath Grooming Wipes for Puppies, 100 count


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Never knew there was an issue with using baby wipes on dogs. I use them to wipe out ears. guess that's not a real problem seeing as they can't lick their ears. But the boarding kennel I worked for uses them all the time to clean up dogs before they go home.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Propylene glycol is used in the manufacture of food for livestock and dogs. It is not toxic (maybe if you ingest some ungodly amount, okay). Its been in wide use for over 50 years in pharmaceuticals, cosmetics, and foods. No negative health effects from regular, normal usage (small amounts) of propylene glycol have ever been observed. This is a very well known substance. Propylene Glycol - Home


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The vet techs told me to use just regular grooming wipes made for dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The reason I asked, is because I can't get dog wipes or even shampoo tonight.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

The baby wipes are fine.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

viking said:


> The baby wipes are fine.


So what your saying is the baby wipes that contain prop glycol are fine and the dead dog in this post did not die from it's use as they state.

Viking please - If you're going to tell people that they are fine to use - please give information why you are refuting the toxicity of prop glycol in dogs? There is a similar de-icer issue here and we need to know why we should subject our dogs to this chemical based on your response "they're fine".

I get really pissed when someone without knowledge gives information that can cost young puppies and dogs their lives....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I found that web site as well.... trouble is there seems to be differing opinions.
> 
> "“Propylene glycol is one of the least toxic glycols," says veterinary toxicologist Ahna Brutlag, DVM, MS, DABT, DABVT, associate director of veterinary services for Pet Poison Helpline. "It is a synthetic liquid substance that absorbs water and is used by the chemical, food and pharmaceutical industries for a wide variety of reasons." Brutlag says propylene glycol is commonly used to absorb extra water and maintain moisture in certain medicines, cosmetics and dog and human food products and is categorized by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) as a "GRAS" (generally recognized as safe) substance for this use."


The baby wipes are fine.
according to viking.....

WHY RECOMMEND ANYTHING HERE IF IT HAS BEEN REPORTED TO BE TOXIC - I HATE THIS SITE FOR THAT.... THIS KILLS PUPPIES


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> The baby wipes are fine.
> according to viking.....
> 
> WHY RECOMMEND ANYTHING HERE IF IT HAS BEEN REPORTED TO BE TOXIC - I HATE THIS SITE FOR THAT.... THIS KILLS PUPPIES


Don't worry Kiska isn't a puppy.  and I got some that don't have propylene glycol


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Seriously... baby wipes are made for human babies. Prop Glycol in baby wipes is not going to kill your dog.
tbh person who posted earlier really didn't offer up any convincing evidence to say that the prop glycol was what caused their dog's death. I could just as well have my dog get sick and die and then say... "well, he did have skin issues after playing in the water so much last summer... That water must have caused his death." Just making a totally random connection.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...1pNwBc64LxFyBXF4w&sig2=m4kPl_kX9JkY6m798CKdMg

just the first 5.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Lykaios said:


> Seriously... baby wipes are made for human babies. Prop Glycol in baby wipes is not going to kill your dog.
> tbh person who posted earlier really didn't offer up any convincing evidence to say that the prop glycol was what caused their dog's death. I could just as well have my dog get sick and die and then say... "well, he did have skin issues after playing in the water so much last summer... That water must have caused his death." Just making a totally random connection.


You offer no evidence that it's safe - there are pages that say it's not safe on Google. Where's yours?

Seriously Lykaios - You are giving very dangerous information that can kill a puppy. Where is your information coming from other than the casual thought you have without knowing a thing about the subject? Very irresponsible.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I provided a link anyone could follow and read up for themselves. Propylene glycol is a VERY well understood substance that has been used extensively for over 50 years in a lot of applications, human and animal. There's actually no reason to be afraid of it.

The claim about the dead dog is from the website of a company marketing 'pet wipes'. Its not attributed so I'd call that dubious at best. You can go look for yourself. 

Nonetheless, if you are afraid of baby wipes you don't have to use them. I am confident in saying baby wipes are safe for wiping off your dogs feet. Good grief, Stonevintage.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Um, yes there are a lot of internet rumors (must be true because they're on the internet?) that say its extremely toxic and dangerous or whatever but it really was so toxic it would not be on the FDA's list of GRAS (Generally Recognized as Safe) substances. 

Now it may not be the healthiest ingredient but its not some lethal substance thats going to kill your dog from the small amount thats put in baby wipes (also in a ton of shampoos and other products, even some foods).


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

viking said:


> I provided a link anyone could follow and read up for themselves. Propylene glycol is a VERY well understood substance that has been used extensively for over 50 years in a lot of applications, human and animal. There's actually no reason to be afraid of it.
> 
> The claim about the dead dog is from the website of a company marketing 'pet wipes'. Its not attributed so I'd call that dubious at best. You can go look for yourself.
> 
> Nonetheless, if you are afraid of baby wipes you don't have to use them. I am confident in saying baby wipes are safe for wiping off your dogs feet. Good grief, Stonevintage.


I think a lot of the fear comes from the fact that Propylene glycol sounds like ethylene glycol. Which IS toxic and what is used in antifreeze. 

Propylene Glycol is in almost everything, including lots of swiffer stuff. It IS safe. 

As an RVT, I have been telling people for YEARS to use unscented baby wipes on their dogs feet if they have environmental allergies to get the allergens off. Not a single one has died. 

Stone, if you can find me a scientific peer reviewed article that definitively shows its toxic. Great. But you won't find it.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> You offer no evidence that it's safe - there are pages that say it's not safe on Google. Where's yours?
> 
> Seriously Lykaios - You are giving very dangerous information that can kill a puppy. Where is your information coming from other than the casual thought you have without knowing a thing about the subject? Very irresponsible.


Propylene Glycol and Your Pet


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/propylene-glycol-educate-yourself-and-your-veterinary-clients


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Oh. _Well if Victoria from Victoria's Pet Emporium said so_ . . . 
Lol! Not exactly a peer reviewed scientific article but hey, close enough for Stonevintage!

C'mon Stone, look through the site I linked in my comment. They've known for a long time there's an issue in cats _only_. Its definitively not an issue in dogs or other livestock. Don't fear monger.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Propylene glycol: Educate yourself and your veterinary clients


Better yet, read this article that gsdsar included.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I did use some babywipes last night on her head and shoulders area where she couldn't reach to lick and she is absolutely fine. OTOH it didn't make her smell much better either.  LOL Off today to try to find some of that dry shampoo that Magwart mentioned.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So I went to get the dry shampoo and found this


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wet Ones wipes have a non alcohol based wipe (green container) that we have used on occasion to clean their feet if we don't have access to soap and water. Haven't had any issues. Target usually sells these wipes.


----------

